# Help, I've been shamed!



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

_Disclaimer #1: These are first-world problems, and should not be taken seriously!!_ :R
_Disclaimer #2: It's not Thanksgiving, but... well, you'll see I'm not really_ :coocoo:

My monoblock power amps have toroidal transformers. What they are is not important here. That they're puny compared to others I've come across in another thread is important.
Waaaaaahhhh. I've been shamed! :crying: :thud: 

I don't own any of the amps in the recent shootout, so mine can't be any good. What's worse is there's no review for me to read that provides reassurance my amp is any good at all.
Waaaaaahhhh. I've been humiliated! :gulp: :hide:

My pre/pro doesn't have Dolby Atmos and I can't afford the extra speakers anyway!
Waaaaaahhhh. I've been deprived! :sad: :unbelievable:

:nono: LOU, STOP THE NEGATIVITY :nono:
Okay, fine. I think it was one of my therapists that once told me, "If you cut your finger by accident you should then be thankful you have a finger to cut." Along that same vein (hahaha, Lou made a pun), here's an audience-participation event previously unsurpassed in its ingenious creativity and riveting nature...

*Please share something about your HT hobby that you think is "bad" and how you can turn that into something "good." *


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Here, I'll start: My toroids are small, and my amp hasn't been reviewed. But I liked them before I knew that, so I'm not changing my mind now!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hmmmm no takers. I guess it's a lame idea. Have yet to get the knack for starting a popular thread.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok Lou, I'll bite. (Been busy today). Ok, here goes, (AA meeting voice) my name is willis7469, and my display is only 58". :shame: my intentions to fix this are, a new PJ and screen around 140". 
Whew....


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

My mains are Boston Acoustic rs 260s and I have a lame entry level Yamaha receiver.. I run two channel so both of these needs to be replaced.. Don't know with what yet tho..


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good idea for the thread, the opening salvo is so impressive I am shamed into just reading it over and over and over and over :duh:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Awww, garsh. I'm tingly all over now. You guys are the best! :sn: :clap:


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

I have NADs and they have Holmgren Toroidals. I didn't know how bad this condition was until recently. It appears the cure is either witch hazel, Preparation H or a Krell. I'll probably just continue to suffer because I couldn't tell the difference anyways. Thanks for letting me share (all in fun of course).


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

The sub in my car is rated for 500w, but I only have 400w to feed it from my amp. I can only hit 133dB! My hatch barely rattles :crying:


----------



## daoyangsw (Mar 26, 2015)

well,the opening salvo is so impressive I am shamed into just reading it over and over and over and over


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a projector and my screen is almost as small as my tv waaaaahhhhh to remedy this I'm going to order a James town screen in 100"


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am hanging my head in defeat, I do not have atmos, although I do have speakers but am too lazy to install the speakers I dont need. The lights in my AVR and Amp are not the exact same color and they certainly do not match the BR player. I re-tubed my music only amp but did not get the super high end tubes and I know I will not be playing in the same field as everyone else, its so embarrassing. 
I dont listen at 0db, ever, I only have 4 moderate subwoofers instead of one monster and ...this is the worst, my grand baby broke the stylus in my Denon MC cartridge and I replaced it with a Shure cartridge cause i did not save enough money to have it fixed. The worst.....I only have 20 amp service going into my listening room. 

I know that there is a large neon sign on my roof telling all the neighbors that I am a loser and it has been blinking. I must go hide under the bed now before someone knocks on the door. :crying:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My display is only 55" and only standard HD as opposed to 4K. It's really embarrassing and a bit of a pain hiding it in the spare bedroom when company comes over.


----------

